# TextMate python : module Pyglet



## Azote51 (26 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, je cherche actuellement à ajouté le module pyglet a python, une fois pyglet installé celui ci fonctionne très bien si j'utilise IDLE. En revanche lorsque j'utilise TM après un import pyglet j'obtiens : ImportError: 'No module named pyglet'.

Une idée ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## tatouille (27 Mars 2012)

sys.path.append


----------



## Azote51 (28 Mars 2012)

C'est à dire ?


----------



## tatouille (28 Mars 2012)

sys.path.append fais tu du python?


http://docs.python.org/install/index.html

http://docs.python.org/using/cmdline.html#envvar-PYTHONPATH

http://docs.python.org/dev/using/cmdline.html

exemple

sys.path.append(os.path.dirname(os.path.dirname(os.path.abspath(__file__))))

#import sys
#import os

sys.path.append("fullpath/pyglet")

#import pyglet

open .profile

export PYTHONPATH="${PYTHONPATH}:~/Projects/project-name/packages/libname"


----------



## Azote51 (29 Mars 2012)

Je commence juste doucement à apprendre python en cours ^^

Merci.


----------

